
Designer, Developer, and Maker (Portfolio Review) - 2mylesaway
https://crouther.github.io
======
2mylesaway
I'd like some feedback on the styling, coding and overall layout of the page.
Are there any suggestions, changes, or enhancements you'd make personally?

